
Wink Subscription - antibland
https://blog.wink.com/wink-blog/2020/5/6/introducing-wink-subscription
======
makecheck
The fundamental problem is the way app stores operate: they are maximizing
their ability to fleece developers and users. And worse, they’ve created a
system where almost every issue causes users to blame only the developer (e.g.
bad reviews).

There was very little wrong with the traditional “free trial then buy”, and
“buy next major version” model. Also, it crucially preserved the _value_ of
software, which is much larger than a few dollars. The only “flaw” was that
it’s less money for gatekeepers so the stores have refused to support
traditional buying models in any sensible way, over a decade later.

As a developer, I refuse to participate in a subscription or in-app purchase
model because it is _never_ what I want as a user _of software_. It only makes
sense for things that are constantly having major content added like TV shows.

A subscription feels like a server asking you for another tip every time you
lift your fork while eating. It’s not that I “couldn’t” pay you in this way,
and it’s not that I don’t think you need to make money but isn’t this _method_
a little ridiculous?

------
joshstrange
So glad I got my dad to switch to SmartThings a little bit back when Wink was
having a ton of uptime issues and the company looked like it was going under.
This is a completely despicable bait-and-switch. This subscription is the last
gasp of a dying company. I wouldn't be surprised if they don't last another
year.

------
graton
TL;DR

In one week Wink requires a $4.99/month subscription. If you don't pay it then
starting 13-May-2020 you lose all access to your Wink device.

Seems a little ransom/blackmail-ey given how little time they are giving
people to switch over :(

~~~
itake
I assume people bought this with the assumption of device lifetime support.

~~~
graton
I think so. The marketing said no monthly fee.

See: [https://www.homedepot.com/p/Wink-Smart-Home-Monitoring-
Kit-w...](https://www.homedepot.com/p/Wink-Smart-Home-Monitoring-Kit-with-
Wink-Hub-2-and-2x-Leviton-Plug-in-modules-PBNDL-YOW24/303163145)

Last bullet point: Items in this bundle <snip> and more, all with no monthly
fees

------
graton
Makes me glad that I moved the last of my devices off of Wink about two weeks
ago. Makes it easy for me to unplug it. I am considering throwing it in the
trash, but maybe someone has a way to repurpose it.

